# Solved: My antivirus won't turn on!



## kyin01

I am running Avast! Anti Virus free addition and I have a red circle on the task bar icon notifying me that the Anti Virus is not active. This is the registered free version and just installed.
I went to services and noticed that the Avast service is set to automatic but not started. So when I go to start it I get the following message









I tried uninstalling and reinstalling and still the same problem. I tried Avira Anti Virus and I got a similar problem (So I already uninstalled that).

I have a Vista home basic


----------



## ckphilli

Strange...I've been using Avast for years...installed it on all mine and everyone's computer that needed my attention.

I couldn't find anything in google...so hopefully someone else will read this as well...but in the interim...

Did it do the boot time scan when you first installed it?

I assume you restarted?

Have you tried it in safe mode?


----------



## Cookiegal

This is usually indicative of remnants of other anti-virus programs that weren't properly uninstalled before installing Avast. What anti-virus program were you running before you installed Avast and why did you change?


----------



## kyin01

I had Avast, but needed to uninstall because I was deleting a user account and creating a new one so then i reinstalled.

It was working fine when I last had it.


----------



## Phantom010

Perhaps Avast wasn't properly uninstalled the first time? Did you use the Avast! Uninstall Utility?


----------



## Cookiegal

I was just going to post what Phantom said. 

I would uninstall it again using Add/Remove in the Control Panel and then run the uninstaller in Phantom's link. Then reboot before installing Avast again.


----------



## kyin01

WOW it worked!
I uninstalled as you said cookiegal and then I used Phantom's link and finally installed as normal.

Now everything is running again, thanks a lot you two!!!


----------



## Cookiegal

You're welcome. I'm glad to be able to help.


----------



## Phantom010

You're welcome!


----------

